# 2015 Versa Note SL - Selling Price



## arunim (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am in the middle of negotiating with a deal on buying a 2015 Nissan Versa Note SL. I would like your opinion to let me know weather or not it is a good deal. I am in California.

Here are the details:

MSRP: $19665 (incl. destination and handling)
Final Selling Price: $15485 (incl. dealer discounts and all other nissan incentives)

Financing terms: 0% interest for 36months.

Is this a good deal?

Also, is it wise to put a downpayment of around $4000 (cap cost reduction) on the car when financing? I know for leasing is never a good idea, but what about financing?
For example, if in case I write off the car instantly, will I be able recover the $4000 from my insurance?


----------

